

iPhone wallpapers made from Aerial images - juririm
http://aerialwallpapers.tumblr.com/

======
pan69
<tongue-in-cheek>They also work on Android devices, you could say they are
cross-platform wallpapers</tongue-in-cheek>

------
apolymath
too bad the guy who created these photos didn't give details as to the long &
lat where these photos were taken. Shame on that guy.

